# PVC Rod Rack



## devilmutt (Apr 25, 2013)

Took the day off from work today and built a rod rack for the back of my truck, now I can get seven foot rods in my five foot truck bed. I plan to add a strip of carpet along the top where the rods make contact with the PVC.


----------



## dkonrai (Apr 25, 2013)

=D> thats cool!


----------



## luckyeights (Apr 26, 2013)

Good looking rack. 1-1/2 PVC I assume?


----------



## countryboy210 (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome Looking Project !


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 26, 2013)

nice project, think I will build one for my truck too


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 26, 2013)

luckyeights said:


> Good looking rack. 1-1/2 PVC I assume?



I used 1-1/4". Most of the rods still have a little play, but I do have some BPS rods with powerhump grips that are snug.


----------



## Scorched (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice! I'll use it as reference for my own.


----------



## TheMaestro (Apr 27, 2013)

The ingenuity of folks on this site never ceases to amaze me! What a great idea =D>


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 27, 2013)

I can't take credit for the idea, a Google search will reveal a lot of results.


----------



## Chief2 (Apr 28, 2013)

I surf fish, so I see a lot of rod rack combinations out on the beach. You did some nice work. It really looks good for little money. I think adding the carpet will work fine.

Just a couple of things. Be sure to secure it to your truck bed during transport (I know I really don't have to tell you that!)  and don't leave your valuable rods unattended when you stop somewhere, like a restaurant or sump'n. A lot of guys have lost their rigs to thieves when they have stopped to have a burger.


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 28, 2013)

the truck bed has rails on the sides and floor with movable tie down points, I plan to use these to secure the rack to the bed. as for the thieves :evil: , I always keep a close eye on my gear, and only stop at places that leave me a clear view of the vehicle and boat. I guess the chance is always there, but I always attempt to minimize it. I have a very low tolerance for thieves.


----------

